# Best/Cheap Microfiber Cloth



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Hi to everyone,

I was on the way to buy some microfiber cloth, essencially to remove polish and LSP products!
I saw some packs on ebay, but I'm not quite sure if they have some quality, and instead of helping a good job they would go around!
So I'm asking your help, in order to find the best microfiber cloth at the lowest price possible!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Costco Microfibre cloths are brilliant


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

GrahamKendall said:


> Costco Microfibre cloths are brilliant


Thanks, where do you buy it?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Costco


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ant_s said:


> Costco


lol he walked straight into that..

but yes the costco ones are quite good


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks , the problem is that I'm from Portugal and doesn't exist costco.
Is there any online store?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Errrm, there are the DW seller's but i'm not sure how the balance with performance vs price would be after you've had them sent to Portugal. If you could find a retailer local to you that would sure work cheaper.

A good thread/review to have a read through:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217448


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought a pack of 50 blue 40/40 mf's from screw fix -£25

Probably not the greatest but they do the job!

Worth a look!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I use the gtechniq ones. At just over a pound each there great!

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/wash-maintenance/mf1-zeror-microfibre-buff-cloth/

Hope that helps.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

6 for £2 in asda!


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

The Kent ones from asda and asda drying towels... Fantastic value! My fav are the eurow buffers, sooooo nice!


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

My local ASDA are selling the kent packs of 15 for £3.75.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just been to Milton kenyes costco and bought 36 mf pack for £13.19


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

my asda today had packs of 24 mf's for £8 , 3 colours in the pack so 8 of each colour , ideal for those that want to use 1 colour for each job as mentioned on here recently


----------



## ramonz4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Pack of 36 for £13 +vat at costco.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine was £13.19 inc vat.


----------



## curtvx (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, Costco thats where I get mine from, not too bad a microfibre and you get 36 in a pack


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Asda ones for me as well.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

Need to go Asda or costco


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Costco much better than asda at least used to be


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

The wipe shop, 200 cloths for £80 - Good ones too.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Guys your all forgetting the OP lives in Portugal so cant get to Costco or Asda etc

For me i really rate the Eurow Cloths both yellow (short pile) and blue (deep pile buffing cloth).

Alot of resellers online sell them

Also won a 10 pack of the Ultimate finish mf cloths the other month and impressed with them


----------



## hwh (Apr 1, 2014)

do the costco ones have a thick pile on them ?


----------



## JamesR27 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ultra plush it says

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_6,cos_6.11,cos_6.11.4/713160


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

OP could buy the ones from Amazon EU don't know what they are like but I'm sure you will be able to get them delivered in Portugal :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

OP asked in 2011


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol, never noticed original date, hope he found some by now or he never will:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

knightstemplar said:


> Lol, never noticed original date, hope he found some by now or he never will:thumb:


I almost answered too tbh, though the answer still stands.


----------



## Mk5 madness (Mar 9, 2014)

I get mine from amazon a pack of 36 for 21 pound and they work well


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

had some recently in aldi cheap. B and Q also doing 3 for 2 on kent m/f cloths and drying towels


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Eurow/Detailers preference yellow mf's - should be available to you via eBay or amazon


----------

